# Standard Way Too Thin



## meho (Jun 4, 2013)

I have two black male standard poodles (4 Years old) from the same litter of 9. One, Vlad, is pretty big (60 lb) and the other, Loki, is so very small (34 lb). I got them at the same time around 1 yo and they were close to the same size. Now, Vlad is very big and Loki is scary small. I have tried feeding in different locations and Vlad always eats big. Loki, no matter what new way you present, eats like a hog for about a day, then just stops eating all together. I have taken Loki to the vet 3 different times and he is still very healthy. I hear this from the vet but can't stand to see him so small. He looks very unhealthy. Any advice on this topic would be so very appreciated!!!! 

Heidi


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

How tall are they?
I also have an uber skinny standard. He's quite tall 27'' and still only 45 pounds when he should be an easy 60-70...
I think as long as the vet says it's fine it should be okay. I know I'm not able to shave him short or he looks malnourished with his bones sticking out sort of... People glare because they think I starve him but I don't. 

As long as you keep feeding him healthy he'll be fine. If he ever seems lethargic then maybe I'd be more concerned. 
Also, how energetic is he compared to the other one? From what people on here describe for their dogs energy, it seems Sawyer's is a lot higher than most... Maybe it's just a really fast metabolism?


----------



## meho (Jun 4, 2013)

meho said:


> I have two black male standard poodles (4 Years old) from the same litter of 9. One, Vlad, is pretty big (60 lb) and the other, Loki, is so very small (34 lb). I got them at the same time around 1 yo and they were close to the same size. Now, Vlad is very big and Loki is scary small. I have tried feeding in different locations and Vlad always eats big. Loki, no matter what new way you present, eats like a hog for about a day, then just stops eating all together. I have taken Loki to the vet 3 different times and he is still very healthy. I hear this from the vet but can't stand to see him so small. He looks very unhealthy. Any advice on this topic would be so very appreciated!!!!
> 
> Heidi


Im trying to post pictures of my boys but I keep getting a server error.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't want to be an alarmist, but my vet said my underweight dog was fine also. However, the vet who tried to save her life said her being underweight was a big factor that she died from bloat at the age of 3 1/2. 

Poodles are already a breed susceptible to bloat. If I could go back in time, I would have fattened her up. Providing a link that shows it listed as one of the causes. 

http://m.dogbreedinfo.com/?url=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/caninebloat.htm#2865


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry. The link doesn't go to the exact page. Just search "bloat underweight dog."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton was also very thin but he gained weight later on but it was at a very slow pace. we have to feed him taste of the wild and we gave him some natural balance sausage treats. we also given him peanut butter for treats. it helps that we didn't go hiking that often as we used to. 

he's a big boy but he still really lean and then he's I think 46 pounds now. 

I added a picture of him how he is now.

Before, he was even skinnier. You could see his ribs sticking out before but nut anymore. He has just a little but of coverage. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

My boy was very thin for a long time - 38 pounds until I had him treated for giardia - he was also not eating well etc. Now he is 52 pounds and he is ppretty big - 24,4 '' . The tests for giardia did not indicate he was having it, but I decided to treat him for it and it really helped.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

pinkteaji said:


> Shelton was also very thin but he gained weight later on but it was at a very slow pace. we have to feed him taste of the wild and we gave him some natural balance sausage treats. we also given him peanut butter for treats. it helps that we didn't go hiking that often as we used to.
> 
> he's a big boy but he still really lean and then he's I think 46 pounds now.
> 
> ...


He looks to be in excellent weight!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you! Now we're taking care to maintain his current weight as he is lean but has just enough coverage of his ribs  I think a good way to tell if your dog is too skinny is to feel and or look at their ribs. I made sure shelton gained just enough that his ribs didnt poke out so much. Its a slow process but I think thats better than gaining a lot of weight in a short amnt of time  good luck with your babies as well! I hope they reach a healthy weight that you and.your vet.seem fit!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

